# Canary Islands



## Simon_m (6 Nov 2013)

Hi there, I'm thinking of going somewhere warm and sunny this Feb with the bike and it seems that the Canary Islands are my best bet. With several to choose from, does anyone have any experience cycling there before I start hitting the heavy research? I really enjoyed the South of France and Mallorca looks good too, but they don't get nice and warm till April time. 

Would I be better off waiting till April/May as I know that the pro's like to train in, among other places, the Canary Islands, and I don't want to be huffing and puffing my away around while the Pro's whizz past. Are the roads and the surfaces alright? Nice scenery? Just that they are just volcanic lumps of rock, windy ones at that. I think I;m putting myself off and want to go back to France  Thanks


----------



## Alan jones (6 Nov 2013)

I was lanzarote in September ,there was a lot of cyclists on the roads,I stayed in Costa teguise which seemed to be the centre of things,most of the roads there looked newly laid sl
So good surfaces off cycling.


----------



## RussellZero (6 Nov 2013)

Good luck - jealous!


----------



## jay clock (6 Nov 2013)

Lanzarote. done the last 5 years Feb or march. Although I do proper touring, these trips have been road training. Perfect for a week. Happy to email some routes if you want


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2013)

It's bloody windy in Lanzarote. Fine for cycling, spent two weeks there with a mate cycling round. Bit bored as he wasn't into too much beer, but wanted to catch the sun, so morning rides, then afternoons getting cooked on the beach. Nothing better than overtaking cars on Fire Mountain. Just don't fall off, instant mince meat on the lava.

Need to ride up to the top end of the island to see the pink lagoons.


----------



## Simon_m (7 Nov 2013)

Thanks for the replies. So it is crazy windy there? ie annoyingly so?

So Lanzarote is good for getting some winter miles in the legs before the start of the season then? There are enough variable routes and scenery, villages to stop off at for a quick drink etc? I will check it out. Would love to see the routes you took Jay. Thanks


----------



## YIMan (11 Nov 2013)

The wind isn't bad. There are definitely variable routes - coastal roads, hills, plateaus etc.

For variety I would stay Puerto del Carmen or Costa Teguise rather than Playa Blanca which is right in the south so has limited choices in/out of the resort. Decent hire shops around too in Lanzarote if you're not taking your own bike.

I'm going on a family holiday next week as we have done for the past few Novembers and will be enjoying some riding out there in 20-25 degrees.


----------



## rich p (12 Nov 2013)

@frank9755 told me that Gran Canaria was some of the best cycling he'd done and he's been to plenty of places.


----------



## jay clock (12 Nov 2013)

but here are the ones I did (from garmin) in March, starting from Puerto del Carmen

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/282300275 
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/282300307 we chnaged this from prev yrs due to the wind.. I would suggest this as a long hilly ride, avoiding the flatter drag back from Arieta http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3659333
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/282300345
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/282300408 most of IM route. full route starts by going east out of PDC then along the bypass, and at end does same again
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/282300472 10 mile tough TT course


----------



## Simon_m (12 Nov 2013)

fab, thanks for those routes, looks real good.
I will take my own bike if I go, I am looking on ebay now for a case.


----------



## YIMan (29 Nov 2013)

I'm just back from Puerto del Carmen. I did some lovely rides from PDC up over the top into the volcanic plain. I discovered what has to be probably the most perfect road I've ever ridden - the LZ30 from Mazdache towards Uga is just heavenly smooth, swooping winding tarmac through spectacular, vineyard/volcanic scenery.

The weather was perfect, lots of roadies out and about.


----------



## Simon_m (2 Dec 2013)

Wow thanks YIMan, much traffic about? Looking at dates and might head out in March.


----------



## madpensioner (3 Dec 2013)

Ive been going to lanzarote for 8yrs - not cycling - THERE ARE NO POTHOLES


----------



## YIMan (3 Dec 2013)

A little bit of traffic in and around Puerto del Carmen but really light/quiet traffic up the hills and out into the centre of the island. On the quieter roads I didn't see cars for 10 minutes at a time sometimes. The traffic's very cycle-considerate too - had no close passes or incidents.

No potholes either - some roads rougher than others but the good roads really are a dream to ride on.


----------



## Simon_m (4 Dec 2013)

sounds idealic! checking prices though, dam. easyjet want £236.98!! £70 for a bike! Looking at packages, that comes in at over £500. 8th March - 15th March, 1week. Is this normal prices?


----------



## madpensioner (4 Dec 2013)

Simon_m said:


> sounds idealic! checking prices though, dam. easyjet want £236.98!! £70 for a bike! Looking at packages, that comes in at over £500. 8th March - 15th March, 1week. Is this normal prices?


My wife and i are going to lanz in march with easyjet - £520 for two of us return - including extra leg room seats - no bike


----------



## Simon_m (4 Dec 2013)

ah right, so that is the going rate? just sounds a lot compared to other trips.


----------



## madpensioner (4 Dec 2013)

Simon_m said:


> ah right, so that is the going rate? just sounds a lot compared to other trips.


However i know someone who picks the cheapest flights first and then books the holiday - £252 return for him and his wife - thats ok
if you are then lucky enough to find accomodation


----------



## Simon_m (4 Dec 2013)

well yes that is the issue, do I get a package deal? (when I do a test package booking, I can't seem to add extra baggage eg bikes, onto the flights unlike when you book just a flight). So want to go out there.


----------



## Simon_m (4 Dec 2013)

ryanair from stansted want at least £313 for the flight, £100 for bike.


----------



## YIMan (4 Dec 2013)

We went with Jet2 Holidays (from East Midlands) - about £300 each for 11 nights half board. I hired a bike out there (Specialized Tarmac) from Revolution, and have used Renner bikes (Merida bikes) before too.


----------



## Simon_m (4 Dec 2013)

Good price! looks like a bargain. I'm in London though, so airports are a bit far. How did you find the bike hire as you hear mixed reviews. thanks


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Dec 2013)

Simon_m said:


> Hi there, I'm thinking of going somewhere warm and sunny this Feb with the bike and it seems that the Canary Islands are my best bet. With several to choose from, does anyone have any experience cycling there before I start hitting the heavy research? I really enjoyed the South of France and Mallorca looks good too, but they don't get nice and warm till April time.
> 
> Would I be better off waiting till April/May as I know that the pro's like to train in, among other places, the Canary Islands, and I don't want to be huffing and puffing my away around while the Pro's whizz past. Are the roads and the surfaces alright? Nice scenery? Just that they are just volcanic lumps of rock, windy ones at that. I think I;m putting myself off and want to go back to France  Thanks


There's always Australia. I can guarantee you it will be warm in February .


----------



## jay clock (6 Dec 2013)

YIMan said:


> We went with Jet2 Holidays (from East Midlands) - about £300 each for 11 nights half board. I hired a bike out there (Specialized Tarmac) from Revolution, and have used Renner bikes (Merida bikes) before too.


Renner bikes are good.. not a fancy shop but well maintained bikes and nice guy


----------



## Simon_m (6 Dec 2013)

just got a box for Christmas, so would like to use that now, although it will cost me


----------



## jifdave (6 Dec 2013)

i've been to maspalomas (gran canaria) in feb and is usually 20 degrees and you see lots of riders on the smooth roads around the coast. 

i did a helicopter trip and the hills would be testing. i looked into hiring a bike but as it was my honeymoon the wife wasnt a fan. http://www.free-motion.net/en/roadriding-bike-rental-gran-canaria this company rents out di2 equiqed cannondales.... 

i've also been to caleta de fuste on fuertaventura but personally go gran canaria.
Sky often train on tenerife as it has the highest mountains of the islands.....


----------



## BearPear (15 Dec 2013)

Mr BP can confirm LZ30 is indeed a sublime ride! He has rented a couple of times from (Duncan?) at Revolution Bikes in PDC after the farce that was trying to get his bike into a bike case to fly his own steed out. Great bike shop, excellent service.


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Dec 2013)

Another vote for Lanzarote, my hol there in '09 was the best cycling I've ever done.

Yup it's windy, yup your going home in a jar if you bail into the lava.

Yup expect some flats as they use crushed lava as aggregate.

BUT, the roads are awesome, (on the whole).

The respect from motorists makes a refreshing change, and the scenery can be damed spectacular. 

Also you can pretend you're doing the Ironman and the messages on the road are meant for you


----------



## Simon_m (3 Mar 2014)

Cool thanks, i am off in May, all booked and paid for. Looking fwd to getting on the bike and putting some miles in. I could post my rides on here if anyone interested?


----------

